# Đơn vị cung cấp chính hãng Máy điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió DAIKIN giá rẻ và thấp hơn giá đại lý



## vinhphat (9/5/22)

*Máy lạnh giấu trần DAIKIN* là dòng máy lạnh nhập khẩu 100% tại THÁI LAN có nhiều kiểu dáng cho khách hàng thoải mái lựa chọn, máy vận hành êm ái ở chế độ gió và nhẹ nhàng ở chế độ lạnh, có khả năng tiết kiệm điện được đến 25% điện năng so với chế độ vận hành thông thường.






➤ Bên cạnh đó, ĐIỆN LẠNH VĨNH PHÁT còn cung cấp dịch vụ Thi Công Lắp Đặt *Máy lạnh giấu trần DAIKIN* nhanh chóng, chuyên nghiệp, chế độ bảo hành chính hãng, kịp thời, chúng tôi tự hào luôn là địa chỉ tin cậy của các nhà thầu công trình, thầu xây dựng, chủ dự án chung cư, nhà hàng, khách sạn, quán cafe, các cá nhân có nhu cầu sử dụng và lắp đặt máy lạnh trong mùa nắng nóng này.

⇔ Tính năng của dòng *Máy lạnh giấu trần DAIKIN* model FBFC

– Sản phẩm mới chào hàng đầu năm 2020, giá rẻ
– Dòng Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Inverter, gas R32 của Daikin với ưu thế tiết kiệm năng lượng, kiểu dáng gọn gàng và hoạt động bền bỉ, rất tối ưu trong sử dụng
– Dàn lạnh được thiết kế mỏng và nhỏ gọn với độ dày chỉ 245mm, rất dễ dàng lắp đặt trong mọi không gian bao gồm cả trần hẹp và lắp đặt trong vách.
– Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió dòng FBFC của Daikin thiên về mỏng nhẹ, và dễ dàng trong lắp đặt. Ngoài ra, máy cũng được tích hợp máy bơm nước xả với độ cao đường ống nước xả lên tới 850mm. Bạn nên lưu ý một bộ điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió FBFC tiêu chuẩn sẽ gồm dàn lạnh, dàn nóng, và điều khiển từ xa có dây BRC2E61.
– Dàn nóng có kích thước nhỏ gọn hơn hẳn so với các hãng điều hòa khác và ngay cả so sánh với dàn nóng các model trước đây của điều hòa Daikin. Hiệu năng một mặt được nâng cao với những thay đổi quan trọng về cấu trúc và công nghệ, mặt khác bạn tiết kiệm được kha khá không gian chứa dàn nóng.






× Chúng tôi sẵn sàng giải đáp mọi thắc mắc của khách hàng tại

Email báo giá: vinhphatcodienlanh@gmail.com
Website: https://maylanhvinhphat.com
HOTLINE: *0919 560 091* A Vinh để được giải đáp thắc mắc về vấn đề kỹ thuật
Mua hàng liên hệ: *028 6659 9278 – 0914 174 679* để được giá tốt nhất, đặc biệt ưu đãi theo số lượng đơn hàng
⇔ Tính năng của dòng *Máy lạnh giấu trần DAIKIN* model FBFC

+ FBFC40DVM/RZFC40DVM [Giá: 17.400.000₫]
+ FBFC50DVM/RZFC50DVM [Giá: 21.800.000₫]
+ FBFC60DVM/RZFC60DVM [Giá: 26.100.000₫]
+ FBFC71DVM/RZFC71DVM [Giá: 31.000.000₫]
+ FBFC85DVM/RZFC85DVM [Giá: 32.100.000₫]
+ FBFC100DVM/RZFC100DVM [Giá: 36.700.000₫]
+ FBFC125DVM/RZFC125DY1 [Giá: 40.100.000₫]
+ FBFC140DVM/RZFC140DY1 [Giá: 43.600.000₫]

♦ Chi tiết cho các sản phẩm tại LINKS: Giấu trần ống gió Daikin | Các danh mục sản phẩm | CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH VĨNH PHÁT






➡ Tin mới: *TOP máy điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió tiết kiệm điện*


----------

